# Glue?



## Reeves (Aug 30, 2005)

Is it okay to use super glue to attach an ootheca to the wall of the incubation chamber? I've read that it works, but I worry that the glue is toxic.


----------



## infinity (Aug 30, 2005)

it works well, but the cyanoacrylate in it can cause fumes which could be harmful... it solidifies on contact with water - which is why superglue is air drying... it won't be harmful if 1, it doesn't touch the mantids inside and 2, if the fumes are allowed to "escape"... so good air-flow for an hour or so until it dries (which won't be long if used sparingly)


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2005)

I use safety pins.


----------



## Reeves (Aug 30, 2005)

> I use safety pins.


Do you then puncture the side of the container with the safety pin, or do you use maybe a piece of cork bark or similiar?

I'm just really afraid to pierce the eggs. A matter of fact I don't even feel extremely comfortable handling oothecae.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2005)

You won't harm most ootheca by handling them. They are designed to survive most things. When using safety pins I just pin it through the very edge of the foam and then stick a stick or fake plant through the loop in the pin. In most ootheca the eggs are deep inside.


----------



## Reeves (Aug 31, 2005)

> You won't harm most ootheca by handling them. They are designed to survive most things. When using safety pins I just pin it through the very edge of the foam and then stick a stick or fake plant through the loop in the pin. In most ootheca the eggs are deep inside.


Thanks again, Rick. I always keep a few fake vines around just in case I need them for new enclosures.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 31, 2005)

Reeves, any type of glue is fine, is the positioning of the ootheca when you glue it that is more important.

*try not to glue it near the seam of the oothecae


----------

